# Introduce Queen Before Or After Move?



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Because of time constraints, I intend to do a split tomorrow but will not move the split until Saturday. I have to transport it about 1.5 hrs away and am thinking I should introduce the queen after hive is in place or even the next day. Thoughts? Also, I have synthetic queen pheromone that I am thinking of adding right after I split. Trying to assure queen acceptance and prevent them from building cells. Many thanks. J


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

So, make the split, pop in the temp queen and drive to the new location on Saturday. Remove the temp queen strip and set the cage in place with cork removed. Cross your fingers and drive back home. Why are you placing a hive that far away? 1/2 hour drive max.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks JW. I need to make a split and my daughter needs a hive, thus the wait and drive! I was wondering about removing the cork, but have never taken that risk before. J


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Yikes, J, I meant pop the cork on the candy end. The temp queen should keep them from starting e cells before the queen is introduced, but the new queen still needs to be accepted. I am too chicken to attempt direct release.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I assumed that's what you meant, but checked back here to be sure. I shall remain a chicken. J


----------

